# Galveston Tarpon Tomorrow Tournament Results



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Jamie Pinter's Team won the pro division with three fish getting caught. 

Jim Farley's Team won the amateur division with one fish caught.

All fish were caught on Saturday and none on Sunday.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

As a simple point of clarification here - Jamie Pinter was not able to be on his team's boat on Saturday. I was informed of that by his team prior to the tournament start and since no other professional team caught a fish during the tournament, his absence from the boat was not an issue. He did fish on Sunday. His team fished hard in his absence and did a great job landing one fish early and a double hook up the second time. Unfortunately, the fish that was big enough to tag was lost at the boat before we were able to handle him. So goes the reality of tagging.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Some pics from the tournament*

Fish then the Farley Team and the Pinter Team.

You guys that chose not to fish because of the wind or whatever, missed a good time and a pretty good day on Saturday. Lots of fish seen - mostly small but still good to see lots of tarpon swarming around.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Pinter Team*

one more - Pinter Team


----------



## Lovett (Sep 20, 2005)

How does this work...?


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Congratulations to all the winners. Thanks for the pictures of the rolling tarpon, I just got frustrated all over again. "Seeing" does not in any way seem to relate to "catching" on some days....


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Brent said:


> "Seeing" does not in any way seem to relate to "catching" on some days....


Brent, if you think that is bad, try being there seeing them being caught!

Enjoyed the weekend. See you in POC.


----------

